# Projekt Teichbau?!?



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hi,
wollte mich erstmal als neues Mitglied vorstellen 

Also ich plane diesen oder nächsten Sommer einen Teich anzulegen.
Dieser soll aus einem großem Becken für die Fischlies und einem kleinerem höher gelegenem für Pflanzen sein. Der kleine ist dann mit einem Bachlauf mit dem Großen verbunden.

Die Maße des Großen sollen ca 6m x 3.5m x 2.50m sein (also immer die größten Maße).
Jetzt ist mein haupfproblem dass ich nicht weiß wie ich ihn abdichten soll. Von Folie bin ich nicht so begeistert, deshalb habe ich daran gedacht die Wände zu verputzen, also so eine ca 5 cm diche betonschicht, und dann mit Flüssigkunsstoff abzudichten. Würde das den Wasserdruck aushalten, oder sollte ich den Beton lieber mit GFK abdichten?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Marcus,

willkommen im Club !

Was für Fische willst Du einsetzen ? Kois ? Bei allen anderen Fischen halte ich die geplanten Maße für unglücklich. (Bei Kois allerdings halte ich mich heraus.) Überdenke doch einfach  noch einmal das Teichprofil, evt. eine Skizze hier hereinstellen. 3,50 Meter breit und 2,50 Meter tief ? Was bezweckst Du damit ? Eine maßstäbliche Skizze des Teichprofils hilft oft, sich selbst über die Vor- und Nachteile klar zu werden.

Zum Material: Aus welchen Überlegungen heraus lehnst Du Folie ab ? Einfach Beton (auch mit Armierung) ist nicht der wahre Jakob, wenn er nur 5 cm stark ausfallen soll. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass es gar nicht so einfach ist, ihn in dieser dünnen Schichtstärke aufzubringen. Beton ist - vor allem bei nahezu senkrechten Wänden - recht anfällig gegen Eisdruck. Die Belastungen sind aber auch ohne Eisdruck enorm. Ich halte es fast für unmöglich, so etwas rissfrei zu halten. Abdichtung mit Flüssigkunststoff - denkst Du an Voss G4 oder ähnliches PU-Harz ? Ich persönlich würde eher die von Dir schon erwähnte Alternative - GFK - vorziehen. 

Aber wie gesagt, dass hängt alles von Deinen persönlichen Zielen und Vorstellungen im Hinblick auf die Bestückung des Teiches ab.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Danke für deine Schnelle Antwort.
Beim Besatz habe ich an Koi und aber auch an heimische Fische gedacht, also Karpfen und wenns geht dann nen Miniwels 

Bei der Tiefe des Teiches habe ich daran gedacht dass die Fische im Winter gut durchkommen. Und bei tiefer Tiefe wirds ja am Grund nicht Kälter als 4°, so meine Überlegung.

Beim Flüssugkunstoff weiß ich nicht wie die heißen. Ich hab im Netz was von einem Gelesen was sich aus Beton ein Rochenbecken gebaut hat und dieses mit Flüssigkunstoff impregniert hat.

Wäre es möglich die tieferen zonen aus "dicken" betonwänden und nur die flachwasserzonen aus "Putz" zu machen und anschliesend mit Kunstoff zu überziehen.


Meine Abneigung gegen Folie kommt vom Teich eines Bekannten. Da er nur Probleme mit ihr hat und ich auch nicht so recht weiß ob ich sie verlegen kann.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Marcus,

aus Koi-Themen halte ich mich im wesentlichen heraus - ich bitte um Verständnis, wenn ich Dich da an erfahrene Kollegen verweise. Mir erscheinen jedoch 2,50 Meter auch unter Winteraspekten extrem Tief. 

Betonbecken dieses Kalibers benötigen nach meinem Kenntnisstand eine Statik, eine Armierung und müssen geschalt werden (bin aber auch kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet). Na ja, Deine Flachwasserzonen können so ausgedehnt nicht werden... (nochmal der Vorschlag, den Längs- und Querschnitt maßstäblich zu entwerfen). Wenn es Eisdruck gibt, dann natürlich vor allem im obersten Bereich. Je nach Schräge muss der Beton nicht ganz so mächtig ausfallen wie in der Tiefe - aber nicht armiert und nur ein paar Zentimeter stark, da wäre ich skeptisch.

Eine Folie hat ganz sicher den Nachteil des Faltenwurfes. Allerdings ist der mit ein wenig Sorgfalt gut zu beherrschen.. Ansonsten besteht eigentlich kein Grund, hochwertige, ausreichend starke Folie abzulehnen. Ob Dein Bekannter bei Konzeption und Ausführung des Teiches alles richtig gemacht hat ? Natürlich aber ist GFK auf geeignetem Untergrund professioneller, aber auch (ganz erheblich) teurer. Der Selbstbau eines GFK-Beckens mag zwar möglich sein, bei den genannten Flächen und Formen bedarf es aber schon ganz erheblicher Erfahrung und professionellen Werkzeuges.

Wenn Du das Becken einmal beseitigen willst, ist das bei Folie kein Problem, bei GFK kannst Du die Flex nehmen - aber bei armiertem Beton ist das ein gewaltiger Aufwand. 

So, nun bin ich aber auf die Meinungen der Anderen gespannt !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Ich hatte auhc nicht vor den Beton unarmiert zu verarbeiten. Ich hatte dabei an E-Strichgitter (heißen die so?) oder eben an dübbe Stahlmatten gedacht. Da aber mein Opa Maurerpolier) viel erfahrung mit Beton hat habe ich von der Seite her guten Rat 
Würde bei einem dementsprechenden betonbecken das laminiern mit normalem flüssigkunstoff ausreichen?

Ich werde gleich mal eine Skitze am pc machen und sie reinstellen, auch vom Grundstück, damit ihr auch nen eindruck von bekommt.


Wegen der entsorgunf mache ich mir keine Gedanken, weil ich möchte den Teich dann schon so 10-20 Jahre haben, wenns geht länger. Deshalb möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt einen Folienteich, da ich ihn wenn ich ihn mal gebaut habe nicht umbauen oder repereieren will. Und die Gefahr dass ein Loch in die Folie kommt (tiere, wurzeln) is mir zu hoch.
So wars bei meinem bekannten. irgendwie Loch in die Folie gekommen, trotz Flies, Wasser ausgelaufen und ca 20 Kilo Fisch tot.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

So, hier habe ich mal die skitze.

Das Helblaue sind die flachwasserzonen (mehr las nur eine höhe, aber paint is net so dolle mit blau ), und das dunkle die tiefen stellen, auch variierend.

Das Grundstück ist ca 14m x 9m, wie groß der teich dann aber genau wird weiß ich noch nicht genau.

Ach ja, der teil in dem der Teich sein soll, ist ca 50cm höher als der bereich mit dem grill, deshalb auch die mauer


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

*Beton?*

Hi Bönchen,

also ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass senkrechte Betonwände (2,5m x 6m) mit 5 cm Dicke dem Druck von Wasser und Eis standhalten. 

Und in 20 Jahren kann soooo viel passieren.... Und die meisten fangen viel früher an Verbesserungen an ihren Teichen vorzunehmen

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber anstatt im Gartenteich-Bereich würde ich bei den geplanten Abmessungen nach Bauanleitungen für Swimmingpools suchen und schauen was die für Wanddicken und Anstriche vorschlagen!

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

ja, hast du schon recht.
Aber deswegen fang ich ja jetzt schon an mich zu informieren, weil ich nimmer viel umbauen will.

Das mit den dünnen wänden habe ich auf ner "Bauanleitung" gesehen.
Hier der link:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Bönchen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Helblaue sind die flachwasserzonen (mehr las nur eine höhe, aber paint is net so dolle mit blau ), und das dunkle die tiefen stellen, auch variierend.



Ok, hatte die Zeichnung noch nicht gesehen. Überlege dir mal wie das Teichprofil ("Querschnitt") bei 2,5m Tiefe aussehen muss.  Im Unterforum "Fachbeiträge" gibt es auch noch einige sehr gute Texte, u.a. zum Thema Teichprofil.

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Ok, ich schau mal.
die 2m - 2,50m waren nur ein gedanke, 1. wegen winter und 2. weil ich schon oft gelesen habe dass es fische gerne tiefer haben, zum verstecken und so, vor allem kois. Auch sind die meisten Koiteiche die ich bisher gesehen habe alle sehr tief gewesen.

Binn dennoch gegenüber kritik und anregungen immer dankbar


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Bönchen schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den dünnen wänden habe ich auf ner "Bauanleitung" gesehen.
> Hier der link:



Ja, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt   Aber der Aufwand ist ja schon trotz der dünnen Wände enorm. Von solchen Fischbecken habe ich keine Ahnung, müssen dich die Koi-Experten beraten.

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

hallo bönchen,

vergess es - 5cm dicke wände mit e-strichmatten - zum einen hält es nicht - gibt im ersten winter risse an allen stellen - und sollte es wieder erwarten halten - dann beginnen im zweiten winter deine matten an durchzurosten - selbst bester unbeschädigter spitzenbeton hat eine wassereindringtiefe von 2,5cm - und der rostschutz der matten (verzinkt) hält bei feuchtigkeit nicht lange, und wenn sie dann rosten sprengen sie dir bis zum dritten jahr den beton weg.

wie stefan schon erwähnte - die teichabmaße sind sehr eigenwillig - wen du einen pool möchtest - ok - bei einem teich schwer vorstellbar.

stefan meinte mit skizzieren nicht die draufsicht - sondern die seitenansicht also im maßstab 3,5cm breit und 2,5cm tief.

was du an argumenten gegen folie ins feld wirfst ist ein einziges negatives beispiel von 1000 - meißt sind diese beispiele dann noch begründet über mangelnde vorbereitung - schlampige durchführung und minderwertiges material ???

im forum gibt es eine sparte fachbeiträge - ich würde  hier mal einwenig durchlesen .............

gruß jürgen

*** habe gerade mal den link verfolgt und gesehen daß es der teich von herr junischke ist - hier sei noch erwähnt - hast du auch beachtet welchen massiven umlaufenden ringanker dieser teich bekam - wie stabil teilweise die stützmauern ausfielen - und welche bodenverhältnisse hier vorlagen?
eine solche teichbaumachart ist nur bei auskleidung mit gfk machbar - da gfk eine eigene stabilität entwickelt und die betongverkleidung nur als abschirmung und egalisierung gegenüber dem erdreich dient.
auch den kostenfaktor bei dieser bauweise sollte man nicht außer acht lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Das Problem ist, dass ich auf diesem Gebiet nichts "weiß", sondern mich mehr von meinem Gefühl und meinen durchaus begrenzten Erfahrungen leiten lassen muss.

Derzeit lasse ich mir einen Anbau mit Keller bauen. Der Typ, der das umsetzt, hat sich mit der Stabilität der Grube zwar böse verschätzt, aber was er macht, ist schon in Ordnung. Hauptsächlich baut er Pools - ohne Folie, also die teuerste und aufwändigste Variante. Er hat für den Kellerboden eine Mindestdicke von 10 cm - mit Matten armiert - veranschlagt, Pools baut er vollends aus Beton. Er sagt, dass man mit dem aufzubringenden Isolierputz dann sicher ist gegen Risse. Bon, mag stimmen oder auch nicht, mir scheint aber eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür zu sprechen (einmal abgesehen davon, dass hier eine nennenswerte Eisdecke ausgesprochen unwahrscheinlich ist). Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass bei Dir noch 2,5 Tonnen auf den Quadratmeter wirken würden. Denke weiter daran, dass bei ausschließlich runden Formen auch die Verschalung einen erheblichen Aufwand  bedeutet. Und bitte: Verstehe das vor allem nicht als Kritik. Es sind lediglich Überlegungen. Der Isolierputz, der in jeder Farbe eingefärbt werden kann, kostet hier 35 EUR pro Sack, in Deutschland wird er erheblich preiswerter sein. Wenn es Dich interessiert, werde ich den Produktnamen noch ausfindig machen. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass der Putz - zumindest nach Wasserwechsel und nach dem Einlaufen des Teiches ohne Fischbesatz - auch für Kois unschädlich ist.

Dein Konzept ist übrigens sehr schön anzusehen. Spannend wird es allerdings dann, wenn Du einmal einen Längs- und Querschnitt zeichnest. Peter hat ja schon auf die lange und schmale Schlucht hingewiesen, die Du da bauen willst - selbst wenn es nach der Flachwasserzone senkrecht nach unten geht.

Tja, die Sache mit der Perforation der Folie durch Tiere und Pflanzen... Welches Tier durchbricht die Folie, vorausgesetzt, der Teich ist nicht in einen Hang gebaut ? Aus welchem Grunde sollten sich irgend welche Ratten durch die Folie beissen, wenn nicht einen unter der Wasseroberfläche liegenden Eingang zu ihrem Bau zu schaffen, der dann aber über dem Wasserspiegel liegen müsste (keine Ahnung, wie die eingezeichnete Mauer zu interpretieren ist - könnte vielleicht kritisch werden) ? Und Pflanzen ? Wenn man die kritischen, ohnehin extrem wuchernden Schilfarten aus dem Teich lässt, keinen Bambus oder sonst kritische Pflanzen (z.B. __ Essigbaum) aus der unmittelbaren Teichumgebung entfernt, sehe ich die Gefahr als nicht sehr gross an. Auf meine Frage, wer denn selbst (und nicht nur vom Hörensagen) einen Folienschaden erwiesenermaßen durch Tiere oder Pflanzen erlitten hat, kam kaum Resonanz. Und da, wo sie kam (z.B. Werner Wallner), waren die Gründe nachvollziehbar. Warum Wurzeln die Folie auch am Teichgrund durchdringen sollten (sonst ist ein totaler Wasser- und Fischverlust kaum vorstellbar), ist mir übrigens ein Rätsel. Man soll bei Horrorstories auch nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen.

Dennoch muss ich Dir in einem beipflichten: Es wird sehr schwierig werden, Folie (auch mit Vlies) in ein extrem tiefes Loch mit senkrechten Wänden ohne zusätzliche Stabilisierung des Untergrundes vorzunehmen. Das aber ist im Vergleich zu Beton ungleich einfacher. Weniger senkrecht abfallende Wände und eine Maximaltiefe von 1,60 bis 1,80 Metern sollten die Angelegenheit nochmals vereinfachen. Ein Teich (abzüglich Flachwasserzone), der tiefer als breit ist, stimmt mich immer noch irgendwie skeptisch. Aber vielleicht sehen unsere Koifreunde das ja anders.

Beste Grüsse
und gute Nacht

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Die Wände sollen keinenfalls senkrecht sein. Ich habe die beiden Farben nur benutzt damit man eine grobe Vorstellung bekommt. 
Die Übergänge will ich nicht senkrecht sondern schon teils leichter, teils stärker abfallend. Leider hatte ich bein zeichnen der Skitze keine weitere blautöne zur verfügung   

Ich denke mal dass ihr mich mit euren argumenten doch zu der Folie bewegt habt. 
Ich werde mal aber noch eine Skitze vom Querschnitt des Teiches und des Grundstückes machen und anhängen


Die Mauer ist deshalb da, weil das Grundstück an einem leichten Hang ist. Es Fällt vom Gartenhaus zur anderen seite um ca 1,20m ab. Deshalb haben wir eine Natursteinmauer gemacht und den oberen Teil aufgefüllt, damit wir eine gerade fläche haben.


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

hallo bönchen,

mit deinen querschnittzeichnungen komme ich leider nicht klar.

du gabst doch die maße 3,5m breit und 2,5m tief vor.

was du aber skizziert hast ist maßstäblich etwa 8m breit und 2,5m tief ???

nach meiner meinung würde die form etwa so aussehen.- und hier ist nur eine ganz minnimale uferzone eingezeichnet - falls es die überhaupt geben soll?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

hallo marcus,

was hältst du denn von der variante - an der mauer deinen tiefbereich mit senkrechten wänden - dafür bietet sich die mauer optisch wie auch technisch an. (dunkelblau) dann zu der größten länge deines teiches hin steigend - vielleicht auch mit stufen und dann auslaufend in einem sanften uferbereich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das mit einem Steilufer ist schon eine gute Idee, die ich bei Platzmangel auch immer vorschlage. Wenn man an eine Mauer herangeht, kann es aber in der Tat dazu kommen, dass Nager versuchen, die Folie zu perforieren (sie wissen ja nicht, dass hinter der Folie evt. Zement oder Beton [Fundament der Mauer] ist). Es ist deshalb nie so ganz unkritisch, den Teich an höher gelegenes Terrain angrenzen zu lassen. Mit tierischen Plagegeistern habe ich selbst allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen machen müssen.

Hallo Marcus,

an dem von Jürgen ganz grob entworfenen Profil siehst Du, was wir gemeint haben (und auch Jürgen sieht notgedrungen schon nahezu senkrechte Ufer vor). Schwierig zu zeichnen ist nie die Draufsicht, sondern immer der Längs- und Querschnitt. Vielleicht leuchten unsere Argumente jetzt ja eher ein. Es wird kein Weg drumherum führen, sich an ein geeignetes Profil zeichnerisch heranzutasten. Wie gesagt, ich sehe - wenn nicht unter dem Aspekt der Koi-Hälterung noch ganz besondere Aspekte hinzukommen - keinen Grund, derart tief zu gehen. Schon einmal überlegt, was passiert, wenn selbst ein ausgeruhter Erwachsener in den Tiefen Teil stürzt/abrutscht ? Er wird wieder herauskommen, durchaus aber nur mit erheblicher Mühe. Springe einmal voll bekleidet in einen Pool. Und dann stelle Dir vor, Du kannst Dich nicht an der ebenen Poolumrandung abstützen, sondern hast eine geneigte, glitschige Folie (oder auch Beton) vor Dir. Ausserdem: Wie willst Du den Teichgrund reinigen ? Kein Sauger, eigentlich überhaupt nichts, was im Handel erhältlich ist, reicht so tief hinab und lässt sich dann auch noch bedienen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

@ Jürgen
Also der vorschlag gefällt mir sehr gut.

Aber ich glaube da ist ein missverständniss aufgekommen. Ich habe keinesfalls vor die Tiefzonne immer auf 2.50 zu machen. Das waren nur Gedanken für die Maximaltiefe. 
Was meinst ihr sei geeigneter? 1,50 - 2,00m? Ist das dann auch noch genug platz für Fische?
An das reinfallen habe ich noch garnicht gedacht   .
Ist es dann ratsam an einem bereich sone art treppe zu formen?




Die Skitzen vom Teichproviel sollten zeigen dass ich flachere tiefbereiche und tiefere tiefbereiche achen wollte. Und als Bodengrund hatte ich eigendlich Sand vor, weil fische ja gerne wühlen. Oder spricht da was dagegen?

Danke für eure Hilfe, ihr seid spitze


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Marcus

ich finde die Gestaltung von Jürgen sehr gut , die steile Wand an der Mauerseite wird dich m.e nicht stören . Da du dir Koi halten möchtest musst du auf Wasservolumen kommen , dies erreichst du in deinem Fall wohl nur durch die Tiefe des Teiches . Ich würde bei einem Koiteich immer auf 2 meter Tiefe gehen , was sollte dagegen sprechen ? Siehe Bodenabläufe vor , welche einen grossen Teil des Schmutzes  in den Filter fördern . Alle paar Jahre kannst du den Teichboden mit einem Teich-Schlammsauger säubern , welche mittlerweile bei vielen Koihändler zu mieten sind . Die gehen tadelos bis vier meter runter und verrichten ihre Arbeit supper . Ich würde aber zu einem Folienteich raten , bin kein Freund von Beton .


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Ist es dann nicht schlimm wenn vom seichten ufer die wände so steil abfallen?
Ich glaube jetzt auch dass ich aus Folie machen werde, dazu habe ich aber noch fragen.
Die bodenabläufe im Folienteich, sind die wirklich dicht? Weil ich meine das ist ja dann ein Loch in der Folie.
Kann man einen Bodenablauf auch benutzen wenn man Bodengrund drinne hat?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Hallo





			
				Bönchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es dann nicht schlimm wenn vom seichten ufer die wände so steil abfallen?
> Wenn du den Teich so gestalltest wie Jürgen es aufgezeichnet hatt , wird dies nur eine steile Wand sein . Dies finde ich nicht schlimm , ist an unserem Koiteich genau so . Und bei vielen anderen Koiteiche auch .
> 
> Die bodenabläufe im Folienteich, sind die wirklich dicht? Weil ich meine das ist ja dann ein Loch in der Folie.
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Jan. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nur, um meine Bedenken etwas plastisch zu machen – ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn jemand es besser weiss oder sich darüber hinwegsetzt. 

In etwa wie auf der Skizze oben wird das Teichprofil (bei Tiefe 2,50 Metern) ja aussehen müssen. Die Geraden sollen die Führungsstange des Schlammsaugers darstellen. Konsequenz: Man kommt fast nur über die Schmalseiten heran. Bei schon 2,50 Metern Tiefe (auf der einen Seite plus Höhe der Mauer) ist eine Stange von 4 Metern in Längsrichtung des Teiches nicht lang – auch 4,80 Meter nicht, die man z.B. für den Schlamm-Multi als Sonderzubehör bekommt. Man müsste also genau zeichnen, z.B. schmalere Flachwasserbereiche, geringere Tiefe usw. Bei 2,50 Metern Tiefe stellt sich die Frage, was mit Bodensubstrat bezweckt werden soll. Deshalb kann man dem Vorschlag von Azurit mit 2 Metern Wassertiefe nur zustimmen, denn das Argument des erforderlichen Wasservolumens leuchtet ein.

Auf der unteren Skizze (sorry, habe auch nur Paint zur Hand) sieht man, wie z.B. Bisams ihren Bau anlegen. Deshalb beissen sie sich durch die Folie. Und deshalb werden an einen Hang angrenzende Teiche oft als kritisch eingeschätzt – Mauer dahinter hin oder her. Die Tiere gehen nicht grundlos durch die Folie. Wenn kein höher liegendes Gelände an den Teich angrenzt, versuchen sie es erst gar nicht.  Aber wie gesagt, ich habe mit Nagern keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Versteht mich nicht falsch: Auch ich halte Jürgens Vorschlag für gelungen (niemand weiss das besser als Jürgen), sondern schlage nur vor, dass man zuvor ein eventuelles Risiko entschärfen sollte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Jan. 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte mnich nochmal für die vielen Anregungen bedanken, und dass ihr euch alle die Zeit für mich nehmt 

Aber ich glaube hier ist ein Missverständniss aufgekommen. Die Seite der Mauer auf der der Teich sein soll, ist die höhere Seite.

Bei meinem bekannten war das so. Irgendein Tier (Wühlmaus oder so) hat ihm auf halber höhe ein Loch in die folie gefressen. Und da er gerade im Urlaub war hat er es nicht gemerkt. Aufgrund des wenigen wassers und der geringen wasserhöhe funktionierte sein schwerkraftfilter nicht mehr und die fische sind in dem bischen wasser was noch da war dann wol an einer nitritvergiftung gestorben   


Das Bodensubstrad möchte ich deshalb reinmachen weil ich bei mir im Aquariu gesehe habe wie gerne dieFische im sang rumwühlen. Deshalb dachte ich mir dass es auch gut im Teich ist. Dann können die Fische auch ein bischen selber nach ihrem Essen suchen 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Jan. 2004)

Tja, dann ist ja so einiges gegenstandslos   . Sorry, habe den Satz, wo Du das geschrieben hast, glatt übersehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

